# led interior "music pulsing" lights and or underglow



## bchick2 (Aug 31, 2008)

alright i just got a 2008 jetta wolfie and was told to ask around on this forum to see if anyone knew of any lighting kits for interior audio pulsing led lights or underglow
thanks


----------



## chettync85 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: led interior "music pulsing" lights and or underglow (bchick2)*

http://www.focusfanatics.com/f...69861
let me know if that helps ya out boss
i'm lookin to do the same thing in my mk3


----------



## bchick2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: led interior "music pulsing" lights and or underglow (chettync85)*

thanks man ill let ya no


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: led interior "music pulsing" lights and or underglow (bchick2)*









interior of my mk3.
just a couple LED strips under the seats, from superbrightleds.com. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rocklizzard91 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: led interior "music pulsing" lights and or underglow (pmacutay)*

im not alone!
i thought i was the only mk3 with a "neon effect"
my pic makes it look way brighter than it really is. its nice and subtle in person

i went with green to match the stock interior color cause i love how it looks
mine are under the dash and under the back of the driver/pass. seats so the back has some green light goodness too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pmacutay (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: led interior "music pulsing" lights and or underglow (rocklizzard91)*

ooo, i like!
i never thought of green, i was set on red and black from the start. I did my dashboard to match, but green would work with the stock lighting!
nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bchick2 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: led interior "music pulsing" lights and or underglow (pmacutay)*

thanks man that looks sick


----------

